# Samyang/Rokinon/Megatron 50mm T1.5 thingy's selling soon...



## Khufu (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think this has been covered yet so, er... Pow!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1077535-REG/rokinon_ds50m_c_50mm_t1_5_as_umc.html


----------



## dtaylor (Aug 28, 2014)

Khufu said:


> I don't think this has been covered yet so, er... Pow!
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1077535-REG/rokinon_ds50m_c_50mm_t1_5_as_umc.html



If they actually sold under the brand name Megatron I would buy more of their lenses ;D


----------



## dcm (Aug 28, 2014)

Maybe you missed these

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22290
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22360
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22293


----------



## PicaPica (Sep 1, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/104693016


----------



## Khufu (Sep 7, 2014)

dcm said:


> Maybe you missed these
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22290
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22360
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=22293



They look familiar - but I don't think anyone had mentioned prices or pre-orders though, hence "selling soon"...


----------

